#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-17
<ray_> Greetings Ubuntu gnome team!
<blu_> Hi!!
<ray_> Just like to ask if Gnome classic mode will be available to Ubuntu Gnome sometime soon?
<Dark_light> Regarding the double online accounts entry isn't it as simple as removing canonical's patches changing the required deps and rebuilding the packages?
<Paper-bat> hi all
<Paper-bat> I'm interested in this project, there is a way to help the ubuntu-gnome community? I'm a web developer
<back_> i have a question for all who have nvidia card with properietary drivers. Maybe this is litle bit noob question. But i want to know if you start computer and then run xrandr -s 0 to console what happens. If nothing, or changing resolution, or resolution no change but screen blink
<back_> have anyone problem with shuting down and restarting ubuntu? I mean i i restart or shutdown ubuntu 13.04 from panel, ubuntu stops restarting or shuting and olny freeze to black screen.
<back_> it is clean instalation of 64bit
<back_> how can i show or hide messages when ubuntu starts/poweroff
<bjsnider> i think esc will do that
<bjsnider> you're bascially just seeing what's in dmesg though, so you can check that
<back_> bjsnider, i try the ESC key
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: Huh? If back_ meant the dmesg stuff after the GRUB menu, that's editing /etc/default/grub
<bjsnider> i think you can look at boot messages at boot time by hitting esc though
<bjsnider> haqve you tried it?
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: Now I need to try that...
<back_> bjsnider, esc not working but i remeber in 12.04 esc works.-.. but now i have new faster pc. If i try to reboot or shutdown this is very fast  when pc freeze. There is no time to showing something
<bjsnider> yeah that would be a problem if it's freezing so fast that you can't capture any info
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: Nope... didn't work
<back_> bjsnider, yes it is problem i also trying to solve this problem in our language linux forum but i dot have idea how to get some information what is wrong :/... but also i see more people over internet have this problem.
<back_> it is not problem only GNOME derivate -in my opinion
<bjsnider> "Plymouth hides boot messages. To view boot messages, press the Esc key during boot, or view them in /var/log/boot.log after boot up."
<bjsnider> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<bjsnider> says esc works
<back_> bjsnider,  boot.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774106/
<back_> but this is boot log :D for me will be better poweroff log :D
<back_> all is too much fast there is no time to nothing :/
<bjsnider> if you can't shut down properly, you could try it from a tty. there could be some useful stdout/stderr
<back_> yes i know it and i try it.. if i do that from tty... then
<bjsnider> if you switch using ctrl+alt+f1 for example, then log in, then do sudo shutdown now
<back_> fast start GDM -i have also time to login if i am also fast.. then restarting or power off. From TTY i  have luck with poweroff or rebooting.
<back_> bjsnider, i know that you thing and i try it.
<back_> but instead text mode- starts GDM
<back_> stats after halt,poweroff,reboot commnad.
<back_> just quick but starts
<back_> maybe i must wait few weeks then come some actualization and all will be fine :D
<bjsnider> your uneasy command of english is making it tough to tell what the problem is
<back_> yes i know my english is not perfect.
<back_> the problem is if i try to poweroff or restart pc from GNOME panel. then i get black screen and pc freeze.
<bjsnider> mouse doesn't work?
<bjsnider> if you touch the num lock key does hte light come on/off?
<back_> num lock-leds no work if i on/off it..
<back_> pc freeze and nothing to do.
<back_> mouse?? when mause must work? if i  poweroff or reboot session is closed- it is fast but xserver must be stoped
<back_> it is one-two second after click on reboot/off then blink screen and is black. Thats end.
<bjsnider> if the num lock keys don't respond that's almost always a hard lockup. so, when you ask the system to go down it hard locks
<back_> and what can i do?
<bjsnider> what graphics hardware do you have?
<back_> nvidia 8800GTS 320MB
<bjsnider> it shuts down fine from the tty?
<bjsnider> this problem does not happen from the tty?
<back_> problem has not yet appeared in TTY- I do not spend much time but i did attempt
<bjsnider> are you using the blob or nouveau to drive the gpu?
<back_> properietary from xedgers lauchpad
<bjsnider> uh huh
<bjsnider> gee, i wonder if that could possibly be the problem
<back_> hmm i can try switch to nouveau
<bjsnider> there's a bigger problem than that
<bjsnider> xorg-edgers pulls in a lot of unstable cutting edge xorg/mesa stuff
<back_> bjsnider, i go try nouveau
<bjsnider> well it may require you to ppa-purge xorg-edgers too
<dale_> Is it possible to install ubuntu gnome without blowing away my pre-existing /home and /usr/local dedicated partitions?
<jbicha> dale_: the installer can preserve /home; I believe you'll need to restore from a backup for /usr/local but I'm not sure about it
<back_> bjsnider, maybe it is nvidia driver... i try nouveau and it works(i mean restart and poweroff)
<back_> but nouveau driver is so *****  first boot with driver i have monitor divided into two areas, In second boot i dont have shutdown-button in gnome applet, if i try to logout i canot back login in GDM becouse it is not typing nothing... but TAB key works... :D nonsense :D and if i forgot on all artefact what i see.  But funtioned restart/shutdown :D
<bjsnider> back_, are yo using the edgers nouveau or the stable one?
<back_> i dont know.. i go back to nvidia properietary driver. I dont want to use nouveau(I think the driver for the graphic card is very specific software and it is importat that it provedes the producer) i have nVidia Geforce 8800GTS- in few years back it was very good highend card. If i want to use only 2D graphic then i can take something cheap.
<bjsnider> well, if you added the edgers ppa you realize it replaced the whole xorg/mesa stable stack with unstable packages?
<back_> and also all previous skills with open graphic drivers was be nightmare.. I remeber more years ago i have radeon 9200 for this card exist 3 kind of drivers but one was wors then another:D
<bjsnider> yeah, well amd sucks
<bjsnider> so you're preaching to the choir
<back_> bjsnider, hmm i dont have any problems before with nvidia 8800gts.. only in ubuntu 13.04
<back_> this is first time when i have problem with nvidia card.
<back_> and long years i use only drivers from nvidia.
<distilledchaos> clear
<distilledchaos> oops >.>
<distilledchaos> I can't login, I think because I upgraded using the gnome3 ppa
<distilledchaos> I can't interact with anything graphical
<distilledchaos> but i can switch ttys
<jbicha> distilledchaos: the instructions for the ppa say that you should run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<distilledchaos> jbicha: i'll give that a shot
<distilledchaos> that worked
<distilledchaos> thanks!
<distilledchaos> exit
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-18
<delac> On Raring (+ GNOME3 PPA) using gnome-session-fallback 3.8.0-0ubuntu1~raring1. But wasn't it announced that 3.8 would not have fallback mode? Does anyone know if that decision has been reverted or why there is such backage on GNOME3 PPA?
<bjsnider> i thought fallback was deceased too
<bjsnider> you have the classic mode available
<SonikkuAmerica> delac: You have to install gnome-shell-extensions to enable classic mode. Fallback is dead, RIP. Want GNOME 2? Try MATE
<delac> yes, that is what I thought. So WHY does it still exist?
<SonikkuAmerica> delac: No one thought to remove it...?
<delac> SonikkuAmerica: more like: why did they make 3.8 version of it if they plan to remove the thing?
<jbicha> delac: what do you mean "breakage"?
<delac> jbicha: what?
<tommie-lie> jbicha: "backage" = "package"
<tommie-lie> not breakage
<delac> delac: sry, typo
<jbicha> ah, well gnome-panel still sort of works and some people like it
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: There are all sorts of nice white polygons where stuff used to be...
<jbicha> some people like white polygons ;)
<delac> so someone just repackaged the 3.6 version and hoped it would work?
<SonikkuAmerica> What about white polygons that hide crucial GNOME tasks?
<jbicha> are you using Metacity (No Effects) or Compiz?
<delac> jbicha: compiz
<jbicha> you're welcome to file bugs for things that don't work as Edubuntu is still attempting to ship gnome-panel by default; the problem is that it need developers but the developers are all working on GNOME Shell, Unity or other stuff
<delac> jbicha: so the package is not really maintained anymore and probably removed as soon as it stops working?
<jbicha> it's minimally maintained but no it won't be removed as long as Edubuntu still uses it
 * SonikkuAmerica wonders why Edubuntu won't ship MATE
<jbicha> the bugs in general are fixable; it just needs developers that care
<jbicha> I believe MATE is just as broken (semi-working) with GNOME 3.8; MATE also has bugs of its own but more importantly isn't in Debian or Ubuntu yet
<jbicha> if all you need is gnome-panel & related pieces, then gnome-panel 3.6/3.7 is a lot better and easier to maintain than a complete gnome2 fork
<bjsnider> delac, why not use gnome-shell with the classic extensions?
<delac> bjsnider: I have a custom setup built around compiz expo plugin that I like very much. But I'm going to migrate to Gnome Shell probably sooner than later due to other reasons.
<bjsnider> gnome-shell does the same thing as the expo plugin in overview mode
<delac> bjsnider: not quite
<delac> delac: but I think it might be possible to create plugin so that it did
<n0yd> hey guyds
<n0yd> any of the regulars around? A;ll my normal stuff is working, but I just added the cinnmon ppa (i have lots of ppas), and I am running to depenendcy hell that I fcannoyt figure it out
<SonikkuAmerica> n0yd: Oh hello
<SonikkuAmerica> n0yd: Dependency hell? Pastebin please :)
<n0yd> one sec
<n0yd> Here is the pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> Where?
<n0yd> Bascially., i use gnome30ubuntu as my nomrm al DE/WM, b but I also use nemo as myu FM. Wel;l oi figured why not add the [ppa for nightlies of cinnamon fror shgit and giggles
<n0yd> http://pastebin.com/MyH7hzXs
<n0yd> doh, my bad
<n0yd> :P
<n0yd> ubuntu-gnome*
<jbicha> you don't need that ppa to use nemo since nemo is available in raring now
<SonikkuAmerica> A solution seems to be to install caribou along with it, even though it's not supposed to be a dependency.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116217&p=12511255#post12511255
<SonikkuAmerica> Post by none other than jbicha himself.
<jbicha> if you want to use cinnamon and GNOME 3.8 I believe you'll need to upgrade to saucy
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: Huh? I use GNOME 3.8 with Raring with barely a problem. (The problem being with Ubuntu Tweak.)
<delac> what problem there is with Tweak?
<delac> any way to make Shell lighter for netbooks? Maybe disable some animations?
<SonikkuAmerica> Tweak won't draw.
<delac> does not seem to be problem from me. (only problem is that the Tweak window is too high for my 1024x600 netbook screen)
<delac> hmm, are automatic extension updates in 3.8 or is this still on planning?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-19
<n0yd> hbisorry i became busy
<n0yd> I wanted th4e ppa not for nemo, but for cinamon dev builds
<n0yd> i fixed the nemo crap npow it gtave me other dep hell
<n0yd> hopefully its frixed
<n0yd> jbicha: ^^^^
<jbicha> ok, you'll need to pick whether you want to use the GNOME3 PPA without Cinnamon or you can upgrade to saucy
<jbicha> the cinnamon ppa builds against saucy so whenever dependencies change there, the Cinnamon guys should just do another rebuild and there shouldn't be a problem
<n0yd> apt-fasya i fixed it :)
<jbicha> or the third choice is removing the GNOME3 PPA and stick with Raring 13.04 for now, you should be able to continue using the cinnamon ppa then
<n0yd> Now, i really want to figyre out how to get KDE 4.11 beta running with ewayland
<n0yd> Everything ive used if wayland is VERY smooth compared to any composite setuop of X over the years
<n0yd> Im just having troouble finding useful docs or info
<jbicha> you're in the wrong room for kde help ;)
<dfalk> Hello, does anyone know if Ubuntu One works on Ubuntu GNOME?
<dfalk> apt says it's installed, but there is no application launcher for it, and it doesn't seem to sync or anything
<n0yd> jbicha: i know, but wayytland in general., i have no idea how tun wayland inpendenmt of X and google doesnt help miuch, just guides on installing wayland and maybe testinmg it inside of X
<n0yd> but oh well, not a big deal
<n0yd> im busy with other stuff
<n0yd> working on an Android rom right now my Galaxy Nexus
<jbicha> dfalk: I think you need to install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<dfalk> jbicha: That did it.  Thanks a lot!
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> With the Gnome 3 PPA, is not everything from 3.8 in the PPA? Reason I ask is I keep seeing references about certain features, such as the "search" and "notifications" options that should be in System Settings, but aren't.
<darkxst> roasted, some bits are still in gnome3-staging ppa
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-20
<roasted> darkxst: yea I noticed that. Thanks for updating. I put in staging and saw them come through. :)
<roasted> I'm looking for a way to decrease the reveal time of the message tray in 13.04/Gnome 3.8.2 via Gnome3+Gnome3Staging PPA. I understand that with Xorg 1.14 (13.10) it will be pressure sensitive. For the time being with 13.04 and xorg 1.13, is there a way to simply decrease the counter so it shows up quicker?
<aks> hi
<roasted> hello friends
<jbicha> darkxst: are you leading Alpha1 next week?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-21
<Guest22544> hello does anybody knows when we will have gnome 3.8
<Guest22544> on ubuntu?
<Guest22544> yes
<ikevin> hi
<ikevin> anyone is here?
<back_> ikevin, somebody is here but who :D
<ikevin> im here
<ikevin> hahah
<tbvr> any one have any screenshots?
<tbvr> <a href="http://www.google.co.uk/">test</a>
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, do not  simplycopy the saucy package of gtk+3.0 to raring
<ricotz> darkxst, to be more precise, it would need glib 2.37.x and will break the appmenus
<MrGrymReaper> You currently provide ubuntu gnome in 12.10 and 13.04 version. I was wondering why there isn't a 12.04 LTS flavour or why one couldn't be done for the next LTS release?
<SonikkuAmerica> MrGrymReaper: (a) 12.10 is really an unofficial remix; 12.04 never really existed; (b) 14.04 will be the next LTS (as per the LTS release schedule).
<MrGrymReaper> Is it possible for an LTS remix to be included so that people wishing to use Ubuntu but prefer gnome while having long term support.
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 probalby will not be supported for 5 years though
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: ... are we going to follow the Xubuntu plan then (3 years)?
<SonikkuAmerica> MrGrymReaper: Nope. However, you can install gnome-shell in Ubuntu (with Unity)
<jbicha> that's not my decision but 3 years is at least closer to reasonable
<jbicha> nobody here really runs 12.04 LTS and we haven't really bothered backporting fixes there for a while so even 3 years may be too long
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: I'd prefer some sort of LTS... especially since if Canonical gets a lot of backlash for the Mir interface we can be as plausible as the other !flavors if they wind up dropping Ubuntu.
<MrGrymReaper> The 12.04 release enables the use of Steam amongst other software. Steam has recently come to linux.It currently can only be installed properly under ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<jbicha> MrGrymReaper: any newer version of Ubuntu works with steam too
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha: Were the Steam PPA issues fixed then?
<jbicha> uh, no PPA needed http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<jbicha> yes, a 14.04 LTS would be nice but "LTS" is a promise of support so we'll have to look at our QA and developer resources to see what kind of committment we can make
<jbicha> speaking of LTS, it sounds like RHEL 7 will be using GNOME 3.8
<jbicha> if that's true that might be good reason to keep 3.8 for 14.04 too
<SonikkuAmerica> The awkward moment when your flavor's DE pushes out its stable release the day after the RC freeze
<jbicha> on the other hand, GNOME themselves don't really do LTS releases yet so 3.8 isn't necessarily any more stable than 3.10 would be
<SonikkuAmerica> Isn't GNOME pushing to be its own OS?
<jbicha> not exactly, "GNOME OS" wasn't a great naming choice
<jbicha> they are trying to identify all the pieces of their platform (including low-level components) that are part of a given GNOME release
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe "Gnomos?" (GNU Network Object Model OS)
<jbicha> there's more work being done on all levels to make the integration stronger so that users get a better experience
<jbicha> and they want to have an easily downloadable image for developers so that they can build and test against GNOME
<atrus> it's pretty clear that they're getting more and more attached to wayland and systemd...
<atrus> and it seems like every distro that's moving is moving towards those, except ubuntu :/
<jbicha> sure, wayland and systemd offer possibilities for a better user experience than sysvinit or X
<atrus> and upstart.
<atrus> is the plan from ubuntu-gnome to use wayland and systemd?
<SonikkuAmerica> I think so...? I looked @ the mailing list
<jbicha> Ubuntu 13.04 includes pieces of systemd and my uneducated estimate is that 13.10 includes half of systemd (logind, timedated, localed, & hostnamed)
<SonikkuAmerica> atrus: We're the only flavor that doesn't depend on lightdm
<jbicha> the Ubuntu Foundations Team will not support systemd as init to completely replace upstart but we already ship enough of sytsemd to get nearly everything GNOME offers
<atrus> what's the situation with wayland?
<SonikkuAmerica> AFAIK we just start GDM, and it runs Wayland...
<jbicha> wayland is already in the Ubuntu archives but since 3.10 will support X or Wayland we'll probably keep with X until after 14.04
<jbicha> that's a guess and not my decision either :)
<atrus> interesting. thanks :)
<driff> hi
<driff> any1 there?
<darkxst> jbicha, re alpha1 ok.
<darkxst> I suppose we need to notify release team that we are opting in?
<jbicha> darkxst: yup
<jbicha> I'm happy the new GNOME Classic is working as of today in Saucy, and seb128 uploaded nautilus 3.8 too
<darkxst> nice ;)
<jbicha> what do you think of nautilus-classic?
<jbicha> it's nautilus with desktop icons forced on, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/695088
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695088 in Desktop "GNOME Classic forces desktop icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> I removed nautilus-classic from RequiredComponents for gnome-shell-extensions and gnome-panel and I'm not so sure I should disable the patch
<darkxst> I hate desktop icons, however I know lots of people want them for whatever reason
<jbicha> well like I said on the bug, it's broken that nautilus-classic doesn't allow opting-out of showing desktop icons
<darkxst> yup, that needs to be fixed
<darkxst> anyways I'm off for the weekend
<jbicha> have fun
<darkxst> will do, likely to be really cold but otherwise fun!
<jbicha> come visit South Carolina, we're warm this time of year :)
<darkxst> I suspect anywhere is warmer than here atm. it was 2 degrees the other night when I went out riding!
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-22
<snwh> jbicha, where should I perform a merge request for high contrast icons? :)
<jbicha> snwh: thanks for working on that! generally you'll want to file the patch or merge proposal against the app's upstream
<jbicha> I think it would need some manual tweaking of the Makefiles though
<jbicha> if you don't know how to do that, the upstream developers could probably do it for you
<snwh> so not with gnome-themes-standard then?
 * snwh was hoping for one fix-all instead of a bunch of MRs ;)
<jbicha> snwh: sorry to disappoint but I believe all those icons are app-specific
<snwh> jbicha, simply adding all of them to the HighContrast theme will override the default ones, as you can see: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/hicontrast.png
<jbicha> yes but that's a hack ;) almost all of those apps are Ubuntu-specific so you're not going to get the gnome-themes-standard maintainer to include unnecessary icons
<jbicha> that is the current directory though; it just needs to be the app packaging to put the icon there
<snwh> of course. *facepalm
<jbicha> the keyboard icon is bug 862027 and I believe we're currently blocked on the new indicator-keyboard landing to revert that icon back to the GNOME default
<ubot5> bug 862027 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "System Settings Keyboard icon indistinct with Ambiance" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862027
<snwh> hence the red circle
<jbicha> yeah, it's annoyed me for a while but I think it can finally be fixed for Saucy
<jbicha> the ubuntu-mono themes are a bit of a hack and could probably go away if bug 903819 were ever fixed
<ubot5> bug 903819 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "use symbolic icons" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903819
<snwh> I wish they did
<snwh> i think the best course of action would be to patch gnome-theme-standard specifically for ubuntu
<snwh> unfortunately
<jbicha> no I definitely disagree with that
<snwh> isn't there the risk of conflicts since highcontrast isn't set up in a way that hicolor is
<jbicha> no, several apps already ship their own icons there
<jbicha> dpkg -S /usr/share/icons/HighContrast/
<snwh> all I get are gnome apps ;)
<jbicha> the only requirement is that 2 apps don't try to ship an icon there with the exact same name, but that's no different than two apps trying to ship the same file in /usr/bin/
<snwh> true
<snwh> so it's just getting all the upstream projects to bundle a high contrast app
<snwh> icon*
<jbicha> yes https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/HighContrastAppIcons
<snwh> I have 7 sets at the moment
<snwh> 8*
<snwh> the thing is that some of them are icon theme specific
<snwh> like usb-creator-gtk
<snwh> which doesn't have a hicolor icon
<snwh> nevermind i found it
<aamer> what is Libav codec library?
<aamer> I mean is it OK to remove them for the sake of installing ubuntu restricted extras?
<aamer> nvm I'm reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/153884/why-does-ubuntu-restricted-extras-want-to-remove-some-libav-packages but I just wanted to know when did i get libav in the first place and what are the programs that will be affected
<aamer> now i remember where did i see these (in the vlc player settings)
<aamer> OK room so there is Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 (which is unchecked by default) and Adobe Flash plugin (checked and installed) anybody knows the difference between them?
<bjsnider> libav is what ffmpeg used to be
<bjsnider> it is a fork and was renamed
<aamer> how did it get installed? does it come with ubuntu by default bjsnider ?
<bjsnider> most of the ffmpeg devs including the one who maintina sit in debian/ubuntu, split with the ffmpeg founder over years of bullying and whatnot
<bjsnider> yes it comes by default
<bjsnider> libav is the heart of the debian/ubuntu multimedia system
<bjsnider> without it, youcan forget about using gstreamer, vlc, mplayer etc.
<aamer> and vlc has its own I've heard
<aamer> I don't mean its own developed codecs
<bjsnider> vlc in debian/ubuntu is built against external libav
<bjsnider> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/vlc
<bjsnider> see, it pulls all of it in, but you have it anyway
<aamer> I'm asking because I was testing fedora 18 and it says there's a missing plugin of gstreamer, then I read they recommend using vlc for now, as it comes with its own libraries...
<bjsnider> well, they may be building it differently
<bjsnider> it _can_ be built with internal ffmpeg/libav
<aamer> until they resolve the problem of transition between gstreamer and gstreamer-1 if I'm not wrong
<bjsnider> but siretart doesn't do it that way
<aamer> siretart?
<bjsnider> siretart is the debian maintainer or libav, and a core developer on the project
<bjsnider> reinhard tartler
<bjsnider> he makes the decisions and does a lot of the packaging work
<aamer> :)
<bjsnider> he was one of the ones who broke away from michael niedermayer, who is the founder of ffmpeg
<aamer> you sound seasoned :D
<bjsnider> i'm on the debian-multimedia team
<aamer> well, nice to meet u, I'm just a noob :D
<bjsnider> i'm certainly not in siretart's league though
<bjsnider> i originally packaged sushi -- and named it, since sushi wasn't available -- for debian/ubuntu, with jbicha's help
<bjsnider> anyway, i don't care about fedora, but as far as ubuntu is concerned, you should definitely have some of the libav shared libs installed
<bjsnider> libavcodec no question
<aamer> I just installed the restricted pack
<aamer> my only problem here in ubuntu is the system locale
<bjsnider> the difference in name between the two versions is the word -extra
<bjsnider> so the unrestricted version is called libavcodec53 and the unrestricted lib is called libavcodec-extra-53
<aamer> yes I've just read that
<aamer> I remember getting some help from jbicha a couple of days ago
<aamer> but I'm wondering
<bjsnider> that goes for avutil, avformat, avdevice, avfilter too
<bjsnider> postproc
<bjsnider> swscale
<aamer> this room got only a little number of ppl comparing to the many who are using ubuntu! howcome?
<bjsnider> at leat there's not a lot of chatter
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: We're rather fledgling, if you didn't notice... we don't even have an Ubuntu GNOME charm yet.
<SonikkuAmerica> (and I'm NOT talking a Juju charm :P)
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica :)
<aamer> but ubuntu is not that new now
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm thinking a light blue circle with a black GNOME foot
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica btw I HATE the new GNOME
<aamer> and I know I'm not the only one
<aamer> there are thousands like me right?
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Apparently Linus Torvalds doesn't agree with you anymore..
<aamer> anymore?
<aamer> u mean he used to agree with me before?
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Yeah... but he switched back to GNOME 3
<aamer> can u believe I just realized I'm talking here? I thought I'm talking there lol
 * SonikkuAmerica gives aamer the evil eye
<aamer> I'm using 3.4 in fallback mode (GNOME Classic)
<SonikkuAmerica> U R TAKKING IN FRT OF TEH GNOEM WUBBERZ :)P
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica loOl
<aamer> OK I mean why on earth did u ppl remove the fallback mode
<aamer> in 3.8
<SonikkuAmerica> WE PEOPLE?! We didn't do a thing; we're not the GNOME main devs.
<aamer> this made many ppl switch to xfde
<aamer> yeah I mean them
<SonikkuAmerica> You mean XFCE, right?
<aamer> xfce right
<aamer> what did I say
<aamer> Oh
<aamer> :)
<aamer> soooooooooo... what do you think?
<aamer> I mean really don't you agree with me? that the GNOME classic should be back?
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Well,... there's MATE for that now.
<aamer> NO NO NO NO NO NO
<aamer> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<aamer> NO mint!
<aamer> just ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> MATE != Mint
<aamer> mint is a disaster! not only MATE, Cinammon too
<aamer> the whole mint is a mess
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Have you tried B.L.U.E. R.A.S.P.B.E.R.R.Y. S.W.I.R.L.?
<aamer> I tried it for a couple of weeks and it's all messed up and there's no way I can go back to using it!
<aamer> no
<aamer> I tried fedora and didn't like it
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: It's a flavor that doesn't exist.
<aamer> tried mageia and can't judge it yet
<aamer> lol
<aamer> no I've heard about it?!
<aamer> what r u talking about
<aamer> raspberry
<aamer> but not swirl?
<SonikkuAmerica> <SonikkuAmerica> aamer: Have you tried B.L.U.E. R.A.S.P.B.E.R.R.Y. S.W.I.R.L.?
<SonikkuAmerica> 'Twas a joke.
<aamer> :D
<aamer> seriously, I tried lmde
<SonikkuAmerica> "You didn't like Mint? Try the Swirl!"
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh forget LMDE. It's worse off than the Ubuntu edition.
<aamer> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I did Mint with Cinnamon... those 4 hours were the worst of my life.
<aamer> I mean I don't like to talk behind people, but I didn't like the design of mint, at all, and the design usually tells a lot about how a distro is being managed... etc.
<aamer> see? so you agree with me
<aamer> r u kidding this time too? lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope. I do agree with you on that.
<SonikkuAmerica> I like GNOME and XFCE mainly. I'm also beginning to get accustomed to LXDE and Fluxbox
<aamer> I mean really... ppl say cinammon's menu is amazing, personally I think it can't even be compared to ubuntu's dash
<aamer> SonikkuAmerica what about the new KDE?
<aamer> sometimes I think it's the best
<SonikkuAmerica> What new KDE? 4.10?
<aamer> but I just hate their logo I can't even look at it lol
<aamer> thats why I don't use KDE :D
<aamer> 4.10 or 4.20 whatever you want, both are gr8
<SonikkuAmerica> *4.10.1, 4.10.2
<SonikkuAmerica> <3 Homerun, reminds me of the Unity dash without the DRM
<aamer> I've heard there's 4.20 recently?
<SonikkuAmerica> Uhhh... nope
<aamer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QokOwvPxrE
<aamer> KDE is better than windows
<SonikkuAmerica> Heck, put KDE on Windows
<aamer> KDE on Windows
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<aamer> why there's no Direct 3D in linux
<aamer> or something equivalent
<SonikkuAmerica> http://windows.kde.org/
<aamer> better than OpenGL
<SonikkuAmerica> aamer: DirectX is closed-source proprietary $tuff
<aamer> yes I know
<aamer> they can write something similar
<aamer> I know it's not easy
<bjsnider> there was no demand for it back in the day
<aamer> anywayz
<SonikkuAmerica> How 'bout OpenDX?
<bjsnider> directx is maybe the best thing microsoft ever did
<SonikkuAmerica> Juuuuuuuuuuust maybe.
<bjsnider> along with powerpoint
<aamer> btw how about directfb.org and why isn't it working on my vlc ?
<aamer> does anyone know if it performs better or worse than openGL?
<bjsnider> linux had tcp-ip long before windows though, so each side has had its strengths and weaknesses
<aamer> wake up room
<aamer> hehe
<SonikkuAmerica> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<aamer> really what about that directfb.org thingy?
<SonikkuAmerica> Couldn't tell ya
<aamer> is it good or bad regarding performance and should I bother making it work?
<aamer> whyyyyyyy
<aamer> come on plzz tell meeee :D
<aamer> is there some kinda fight between u too?
<SonikkuAmerica> Never used it. OpenGL did everything for me, and faster than DirectX ever did on Windoze
<aamer> u know how I test them, beside benchmark stuff, you have to get a full HD vid that was recorded in analogue (in the 90's) and a dual-core machine with some 7 years old card or so, believe it or not, DX is about 2 times faster on the same settings
<bjsnider> i doubt there are any situations where opengl drivers are faster than directx drivers
<bjsnider> certainly not more stable either
<aamer> bjsnider I'm saying dx is faster
<aamer> right?
<bjsnider> no contest
<bjsnider> you've got to understand too, that opengl is just a set of protocols and guidelines
<bjsnider> it's not software
<bjsnider> it is implemented in various ways and those are good or bad
<aamer> as u all know, when u encode a video file that was originally recorded in analogue, there'll be noise in the file and the video frame can take almost twice the size and so require more compression, which means more cpu and/or gpu usage, for example you can check the beginning of the movie (Cube) 1997 in 1080p
<aamer> I see..
<aamer> so, room, nice chatting u take care please, see u :)
<aamer> bjsnider SonikkuAmerica bye bye
<SonikkuAmerica> See ya!
<roasted> hello friends
<aamer> hello room
<aamer> i just can't move my windowsssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Guest55222> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-23
<aamer> hello gnome artists
<aamer> no gnome artists here?
<aamer> how is SonikkuAmerica?
<aamer> how can i reduce the font size for icon labels on the desktop and inside nautilus
<aamer> nvm
<aamer> I thought they werent adjusted i just moused over them and the setting applied, it's weird but it's ok as long as it's working...
<aamer> so
<SonikkuAmerica> Gee... I seem to be the talk-to guy when jbicha isn't around... O_o
<aamer> :)
<aamer> how r u?
<aamer> u know i was wondering how can i get the window class of a gnome-classic panel?
<aamer> and another thing, if anyone is interested, I'm trying to modify this beautiful thing http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=137503 so it displays up and down net load in circular meter just like the ones above..
<aamer> well that's because your name is attractive
<aamer> and maybe because you're friendly
<aamer> :D
<aamer> (maybe)
<aamer> are you sleepy?
<aamer> what time is it on your planet?
<aamer> :D
<aamer> I'm talking to jbicha hehe
<Noskcaj>  is there a "powered by ubuntu GNOME" sticker?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not that I know of.
<SonikkuAmerica> You can get the normal ones free from System76
<aamer> powered by (hardware)
<Noskcaj> i want one of every flavour
<qubit01> hey all, I recently installed nvidia and nvidia-settings , after backing up my xorg.conf I ran the nvidia setup tool to install nvidia drivers.  Unfortunately something's not working and it's saying there is no nvidia card, so I reverted the changes, however now , my sidebar is gone, my Applications hot area where I throw my mouse up and to the left is gone, it seems to have dropped down to a non effects basic gnome package
<qubit01> how can I restore it ?
<lucas2196829> Hi! This is a tipically topic I have an old pc (512 mb RAM) and I want to ask if is it a good idea remove Unity in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bjsnider> qubit01, you reverted the changes did you?
<bjsnider> what procedure did you use to accomplish that?
<qubit01> hi all.  I've lost my dockbar and my activities hot corner.  How do I get it back ?
<bjsnider> qubit01, i asked you how you removed the nvidia driver
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-16
<allstarsnorks2__> Hi guys. I have a problem. When I replaced Adwaita with a custom GTK 3.0 theme, the non-root window is like Windows 95 while the root version is the one that I put it with
<darkxst> allstarsnorks2__, we don't support custom themes, most of them are broken!
<darkxst> allstarsnorks2__, you should contact the theme author
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you send an email to ubuntu-devel re upower transition?
<Noskcaj> k
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you can copy ppa:darkxst/upower to yours
<darkxst> g-s-d needs a little more work, but is working
<darkxst> although am contemplating just backporting the entire power panel
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-17
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> LinDol, Hi
<LinDol> thank you ;)
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LinDol> ;)
<LinDol> i have not question,
<darkxst> ok then!
<LinDol> ok!
<darkxst> anyway
 * darkxst is off for the night ;) 
<LinDol> have a good night ;)
<darkxst> yes! sleep ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-18
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-documents should be ok to merge
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and probably network-manager (and -applet)
<newhoa> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 and my fonts have been changed... can anyone tell me the default Font and size?
<darkxst> Canterall
<darkxst> not sure what size, but it is a different font to Ubuntu
<darkxst> you can change back easy enough with gnome-tweak-tool though, if you prefer the ubuntu font
<newhoa> darkxst, Thank you so much. I was going crazy trying to figure it out.
<newhoa> I think I've matched it to what I had before. Do you know if it's Slight hinting and Rgba Antialiased?
<newhoa> Nevermind, it is. Got it. Thanks!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, documents is done
<Noskcaj> SHould i just add the new upstream release of network-manager or do i have to try and merge it from debian?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-19
<darkxst> Noskcaj, network-manager to be pretty well forked (and it had a massive diff against debian), so just update it I guess
<freecoder> under "The Bash Shell Startup Files" in blfs, in /etc/profile.d/i18n.sh do i have to type in the actual LANG (eg. en_IN.UTF-8) or just copy whatever is written in the book?
<freecoder> sorry, wring channel
 * SonikkuAmerica wrings the channel out
<zerofinity> hi guys, I have a list of proverbs that I want to display in notifications at startup. I have Gnome flashback installed and using notification-daemon.
<zerofinity> can u guys point me
<SonikkuAmerica> zerofinity: That's more of a question for #ubuntu , I would think, because it deals with notify-send
<SonikkuAmerica> but I think I can help you.
<zerofinity> sorry for mispostin, but thanks SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> The syntax for it is [ notify-send -u $PRIORITY $TITLE $MESSAGE ]
<SonikkuAmerica> $PRIORITY can be "low," "normal" or "critical"
<zerofinity> thanks SonikkuAmerica, but when I give this in bash, 'command not found' is echoed
<SonikkuAmerica> Make sure you have libnotify-bin installed
<zerofinity> thx SonikkuAmerica
<zerofinity> SonikkuAmerica, I got it
<zerofinity> and now working
<SonikkuAmerica> Another tip: When you write your $TITLE and $MESSAGE args, write them enclosed in 'single quotes.' Using "double quotes" means the arg will be parsed by bash
<zerofinity> thx for the tip man
<SonikkuAmerica> I found that out the hard way when I tried to use !
<SonikkuAmerica> It got parsed by bash and it started looking for events
<zerofinity> SonikkuAmerica, I am new to linux and the last Sentence looks jumbled to me
<SonikkuAmerica> In bash (the default command processor in your terminal), typing ! followed by a letter or string executes the last command that starts with that string.
<SonikkuAmerica> e.g.: You do [ sudo apt-get update ]. bash-completion (the search history agent in the terminal) stores that command.
<SonikkuAmerica> You want to run that command again, so instead of typing that all out you do [ !s ].
<zerofinity> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> It searches for the last command starting with s, and lo and behold.
<SonikkuAmerica> The more you type after the !, the narrower the search gets. So [ !sudo ], e.g., would execute the last command done with sudo.
<zerofinity> maybe one day I will be as good as u in Linux, with ur blessing, thx buddy
<SonikkuAmerica> :D yw
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-20
<pgnome> hi, smth is wrong with the ubuntu channel... can I ask here?  I was wondering if anyone has installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1?
<darkxst> pgnome, utopic will be getting 3.16, but for the time being its still on 3.15
<darkxst> so most devs are using 3.15, but I guess you are talking about 14.04?
<ricotz> darkxst, pgnome, 3.13/14
<ricotz> oh, or you are talking about the kernel, ignore me then
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, the question was about kernel, obviously there is no GNOME 3.15/16 yet ;)
<freecoder> while configuring dbus-1.8.0 for blfs, i do not have a ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession yet, so i decided to follow the third suggestion to start a session daemon for dbus. should i add the lines to start the daemon to ~/.bash_profile or /etc/profile?
<freecoder> i believe adding the lines to ~/.bash_profile will only start the daemon for the current user, while /etc/profile will apply to all users.
<freecoder> iis it?
<freecoder> sorry wrong channel
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-22
<Taueres> Is there a meeting planned in this channel?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not that I know of, check the schedule
<charlie_sanders> How can I permanetly set my displays how I have them at this moment ?  I upgraded to 14.04 and lost whatever I did last time to make my Displays persist
<Taueres> charlie_sanders, I'm having this problem too. I think it'is a login phase problem. If you connect the monitors after the login, your settings should be preserved
<swiss> so, when a window is on a different desktop than the active one, is X still rendering that window?
<satya164> Anyone here?
<amjjawad> No, no one is here :P
<amjjawad> who are you? do I know you? :P
<satya164> Yes. You do ;)
<amjjawad> hahahaha
<swiss> lol
<swiss> does anyone know X really well?
<satya164> Who is X again?
<amjjawad> who is X?
<amjjawad> I know Z
<satya164> amjjawad Z for Zorro?
<amjjawad> hmmm or zombie :P
<satya164> So, you know zombies! Kind of awkward...
<satya164> amjjawad when is the meeting BTW?
<amjjawad> in 6 mins ;)
<satya164> Good ;)
<aldomann> hey, lads
<aldomann> I thought Polari would show notifications, I was wrong
<amjjawad> hey hey hey
<amjjawad> all the gang is here, I see
<amjjawad> :P
<amjjawad> I'm so bad and tired hehe
<amjjawad> I have no idea how can I focus
<amjjawad> I must wash my face
<satya164> And I'm chatting from my mobile ;p
<stratus_ss_> quiet in here tonight
<amjjawad> satya164, make sure not to fall asleep :P
<aldomann> 44 people, that's great :)
<amjjawad> nuh, not all are online
<satya164> I'm great at that ;)
<amjjawad> I mean, they appear online but not everyone is here I guess
<amjjawad> satya164, tell me about it :D
<satya164> So, we have the same traits. lol
<amjjawad> hehe
<amjjawad> #chair amjjawad
<amjjawad> ops, I messed up hehe
<amjjawad> I'm so sleepy :D
<amjjawad> okay, some slaps on the face work :D
<amjjawad> any idea how can I make the font bigger here?
<aldomann> try putting your face in a bowl with cold ice :P
<satya164> lol. Not my competitor. lol
<amjjawad> using xchat
<aldomann> no idea, I've never used it before
<amjjawad> oh ok
<satya164> I did, but forgot
<amjjawad> I shall start then
<satya164> Yeah
<amjjawad> no worries
<amjjawad> Tim is not here yet
<satya164> :(
<amjjawad> #startmeeting Utopic Unicorn Roadmap for Ubuntu GNOME
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jun 22 21:05:19 2014 UTC.  The chair is amjjawad. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<stratus_ss_> i'm sure he will wake up soon
<amjjawad> so, who is available?
<satya164> o/
<stratus_ss_> wait... its like 12:00 hist local time i think on a monday
<amjjawad> he replied my email to the list saying he will be here
<amjjawad> so guess he will catch up soon hopefully :D
<amjjawad> o/
<amjjawad> #topic Ubuntu GNOME meetings for UU-Cycle
<amjjawad> hello and welcome everyone and thanks for attending :) this is our first meeting for UU Cycle :)
<ahoneybun> o/
<amjjawad> Before we start, I just want to make sure everyone is aware of our new meeting plan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Meetings
<amjjawad> we shall have weekly meetings as per the wiki page that I just sent :)
<amjjawad> this is fixed so please everyone, show some commitment :D
<amjjawad> any Q?
<stratus_ss_> o/
<amjjawad> sure
<amjjawad> stratus_ss_, what is your Q?
<satya164> I think he was just saying he's here ;)
<amjjawad> ohhh ok ...
<stratus_ss_> sorry that was delayed from the who was here
<amjjawad> no problem :)
<stratus_ss_> ya sorry commotion around me... wife fighting with her mother :P
<stratus_ss_> very loud
<amjjawad> #topic  Discussing Utopic Unicorn Blueprints
<amjjawad> hey, look who is here :D
<aldomann> Tim is here
<amjjawad> the boss is here
<amjjawad> welcome darkxst ;)
<satya164> Welcome darkxst
<amjjawad> some white tea darkxst ? :P
<amjjawad> we have started but nothing serious yet ;)
<amjjawad> so, let's start the serious part
<amjjawad> did everyone have a look at: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/ubuntu-gnome-utopic-unicorn-roadmap
<amjjawad> the general and main changes in this cycle will be, as always, on our system AND our community
<Noskcaj> o/
<amjjawad> on the community side, there are some changes that I'd like to do ... for example, some Sub-Teams are not working as such ... mostly, it is one-man job or task and this is not really good :( we need to get the best of the sub-teams. Each Sub-Teams must work as such :)
<amjjawad> Don't you agree?
<amjjawad> welcome Noskcaj ;)
<satya164> For example amjjawad
<satya164> ?
<stratus_ss_> I think its a good idea Ali, but sometimes its easier to have the idea then implement
<Noskcaj> i agree, but it's probably best we still have the teams. the issue is a lack of people
<amjjawad> satya164, example Ubuntu GNOME communications team is ... sorry to say, not active at all.
<amjjawad> Ubuntu GNOME brainstorming is even in worse condition
<aldomann> For me, as a member and leader of the Artwork team, I think me and Satyajit will be able to work as a team now that we have time to properly plan stuff
<amjjawad> the only active sub-teams are: Artwork, Packaging, Doc and Wiki and I usually do the rest myself
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, we do have people, they just don't do anything
<darkxst> hi all
<amjjawad> that is why, we need to review all the sub-teams and give more freedom for each sub-team to do something but at the same time, everyone must go back to his/her TL
<satya164> Hi Tim!
<amjjawad> darkxst, hello :D
<amjjawad> the main problem which is important ... I don't have the time nor the energy to carry on all by myself ...
<satya164> So, some work with a deadline?
<amjjawad> you may all have noticed that I'm not super active as I used to be. This is because I do a lot all by myself and this is not good at all.
<amjjawad> satya164, no deadline, we just need to get the best out of our sub-teams, that is all.
<satya164> Yeah true. I'll do whatever I can to help
<amjjawad> Wiki and Doc are the best sub-team so far and so the Artwork and packaging
<satya164> Yeah, the main question is how to get the best of or sub teams
<amjjawad> satya164, good Q :)
<amjjawad> We need to clean up.
<amjjawad> it is all about quality not quantity
<aldomann> Yep, I'm not even sure how many sub teams we have
<amjjawad> heheh
<satya164> The automatic expiry will take care of cleaning of inactive members. Isn't it?
<amjjawad> aldomann, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams
<amjjawad> yep, that is for sure satya164
<aldomann> yep, and time has proven that fact to be right
<amjjawad> but what I really have in mind is ... for example ... the marketing team should do marketing. the brainstorming team should do the planning and thinking ... and so on
<amjjawad> we don't need sub-teams names sitting on launchpad ;)
<satya164> So, my suggestion would be to divide work into small chunks
<amjjawad> we need something useful ...
<satya164> And assign work with a deadline
<amjjawad> actually, no re-structure is required
<satya164> The deadline doesn't need to be hard
<amjjawad> the deadline is the release day
<aldomann> but we need to define the work each sub-team does
<satya164> Just a deadline, so we can keep track of the performance
<amjjawad> with each cycle, our main deadline is the release of the cycle we are in
<amjjawad> aldomann, indeed brother
<amjjawad> that is why I wrote everything here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming
<ahoneybun> amjjawad: maybe use trello?
<stratus_ss_> i also like the idea of deadlines
<stratus_ss_> it helps structure my weeks
<amjjawad> this is the main blueprint that has each and every blueprint for all the sub-teams of Ubuntu GNOME
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/
<satya164> That's the thing. I think since the deadline is release day, everyone thinks  we still have time. No rush
<amjjawad> satya164, that is true and that is the problem :D
<amjjawad> we have no time ...
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, what is that?
<darkxst> release day is not really the deadline, feature freeze is
<satya164> So setting a deadline could help
<amjjawad> darkxst, indeed but that is system wise
<ahoneybun> amjjawad: website to keep track of projects
<amjjawad> I'm referring to the community wise
<satya164> Trello is a project management software
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu uses it
<amjjawad> Nuh, Launchpad is great tool
<amjjawad> we don't need to use something else, really
<satya164> The tools of the trade are only useful if someone is working
<amjjawad> so, I don't think there is enough time to go through all the blueprints of all the sub-teams now. I expected that everyone of you have seen it already?
<amjjawad> did you guys see it? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming
<aldomann> yep
<amjjawad> by tomorrow, these blueprints must be approved :P
<amjjawad> so, if you have any Q, please ask
<satya164> I just had a look are the artworks part
<amjjawad> I didn't add a lot
<amjjawad> except one sub-team I added 5 items for it
<amjjawad> but the rest, I usually set 3 tasks only for each sub-team
<satya164> So, first thing, our website
<amjjawad> for example: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/brainstorming-utopic-unicorn-roadmap
<stratus_ss_> i read through the brainstorming when you first sent them out
<amjjawad> stratus_ss_, that is good to know
<stratus_ss_> but its been a little while, i swapped that info to disk, so its being slowly cached
<amjjawad> as you all know, I take care of the community side of the project while darkxst takes care of the technical side. BUT we do need your help :)
<aldomann> yes, the website should be (for the Artwork and Marketing teams) one of the first things to work on, so that Niels can start drafting the website
<amjjawad> aldomann, I will get into this shortly
<amjjawad> but before I do, I want to make sure everyone is aware of what I'm talking about and how important our roadmaps are
<aldomann> ok, no problem
<amjjawad> each sub-team has its own roadmap
<amjjawad> I hope this is clear?
<satya164> yeah
<aldomann> aye
<amjjawad> I have a suggestion that I didn't actually put that on a roadmap or anything
<amjjawad> what about having a team of the TLs?
<satya164> What is TL?
<amjjawad> all the TLs in one place to vote for anything related to the system?
<amjjawad> Team Leader
<aldomann> That'd be great, actually
<satya164> Yeah.
<amjjawad> because we at least can make sure the TLs are active enough and available to vote
<amjjawad> and I'm also thinking to give admin access on Launchpad for someone who could be acting TL
<ahoneybun> amjjawad:  a council?
<amjjawad> which means, if the TL is away, he/she will be the activing
<amjjawad> acting *
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> kind of ahoneybun
<satya164> Sounds good
<amjjawad> the acting TL is very needed ... very
<amjjawad> each TL of each Sub-Team should trust at least one of his members
<aldomann> For instance I'm subscribed to all the mailing lists to be sure everything that can be related to the Artwork team gets to my eyes, having a "Council" would allow us TL to call for help when in need to any sub team
<amjjawad> so he/she can assign the task of acting TL for him/her whenever he/she is away
<amjjawad> aldomann, it will give more control for the TL to manage the team actually
<amjjawad> no strict roles, let's do this as a voting council only for this cycle and let's see how it goes
<amjjawad> what do you all asy?
<amjjawad> say*
<satya164> Age
<ahoneybun> agree
<satya164> Agree*
<satya164> Stupid spellchecker
<amjjawad> darkxst, and aldomann and stratus_ss_ ?
<aldomann> A huge yes from my part. I have seen some teams (when I was very involved in elementary l10n teams) because of the inactivity of the TL
<stratus_ss_> so to sum up you are saying
<aldomann> some teams die*
<stratus_ss_> you want to have regular meetings of the TL to make sure they are active
<stratus_ss_> and then activities for the project as a whole are voted on
<amjjawad> stratus_ss_, that was the first topic I started the meeting with :P
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> these are the two main tasks for now for that council
<amjjawad> weekly meetings + voting for anything
<amjjawad> and also we assign the acting TL for each Sub-Team.
<amjjawad> I already know some names ;)
<stratus_ss_> it makes sense to me, (as a non TL)
<amjjawad> okay then, all agree except darkxst didn't yet hear from him?
<amjjawad> okay not sure where is darkxst but since everyone agreed, I guess it is accepted :D
<stratus_ss_> when votes occur are they required to be unanimous?
<stratus_ss_> or do we have kind of an accepted standard for vote splitting
<stratus_ss_> i.e. requires 80% to be accepted?
<amjjawad> #accepted Ubuntu GNOME Team Leaders Team/Council + Acting TL for each sub-team
<amjjawad> majority
<amjjawad> if say we're 7
<stratus_ss_> majority being 50% + 1
<amjjawad> 4 voted yes 3 voted no
<amjjawad> it is yes
<amjjawad> hmmm, yep
<amjjawad> better 50%+1
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to do the paper work of "Ubuntu GNOME Team Leaders Team/Council + Acting TL for each sub-team"
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to do the paper work of "Ubuntu GNOME Team Leaders Team/Council + Acting TL for each sub-team"
<amjjawad> #topic Ubuntu GNOME HR Sub-Team
<amjjawad> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/hr-sub-team
 * darkxst is back now ;)
<amjjawad> have you seen this guys?
<amjjawad> I want a very quick yes or no to that idea ;)
<stratus_ss_> so is this supposed to be a subset
<amjjawad> so we move to the system part of our meeting
<stratus_ss_> of marketing
<amjjawad> better a new sub-team
<amjjawad> I used to do all the recruiting but we need to find more than one person to do so ... or it could be part of the marketing
<stratus_ss_> so then what is the purpose of marketing? just simply pimping the brand?
<amjjawad> marketing now has translations within
<darkxst> I think it is a good idea, but for it to work, I think the HR team needs to be active up to the contribution stage
<stratus_ss_> i made the assumption it was part marketing
<amjjawad> darkxst, sure thing
<amjjawad> we need at least 2-3 people only
<amjjawad> as a start ...
<aldomann> How would the team work?
<amjjawad> stratus_ss_, the marketing and communications team is the team that is in charge of marketing Ubuntu GNOME to the entire wold + communicate with people within the community and outside
<amjjawad> aldomann, hunt people and bring them to our team :D
<ahoneybun> stratus_ss_: as in social networks?
<aldomann> yeah, but how? via social networks, forums, etc?
<amjjawad> stratus_ss_, sadly, the marketing and comms team is not yet active ... on the social media channels, I do all the posting alone
<aldomann> isn't that already the purpose of our social media pages?
<satya164> Writing blog posts about what is going on could help, like weekly
<amjjawad> aldomann, social media will be one side of the coin ... we need to start recruiting from real life as well
<stratus_ss_> amjjawad, that is unforunate... if there is no marketing then i guess there would be no recruiting
<amjjawad> satya164, this is INDEED what I want in this cycle ... I want the marketing team to write each and everything we do daily so that we keep our channels as busy as possible
<darkxst> just finding the people is not enough, as we have seen in the past, lots of people offer to help then just disappear
<satya164> Real life? Meaning people who we could meet?
<amjjawad> darkxst, indeed :(
<amjjawad> satya164, I mean by real life each one of us ask his real life friends, colleagues, etc to join
<amjjawad> those of us who are still go to school, etc can help a lot
<satya164> I've seen Mozilla guys. They are very much active. They meet, discuss things etc.
<amjjawad> live contact is much better than writing
<satya164> Keeps them motivated
<amjjawad> we don't need a lot of people, we need the most active people
<aldomann2> Sorry, Polari keeps disconnecting
<satya164> Yeah. True.
<amjjawad> aldomann2, no worries
<aldomann2> I agree about someone writing the blog
<amjjawad> so, if you guys think we should go ahead with HR, let me know ;)
<amjjawad> agree all? or you think it is not good idea?
<amjjawad> let's vote
<amjjawad> +1
<aldomann2> With the new website we could focus in that part
<amjjawad> aldomann2, indeed ;)
<darkxst> +1
<aldomann2> +1
<satya164> aldomann2 http://scrollback.io/ubuntu-gnome
<stratus_ss_> +1
<amjjawad> #accepted https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/hr-sub-team
<satya164> +1
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to take care of the paperwork of: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/hr-sub-team
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to take care of the paperwork of: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/hr-sub-team
<amjjawad> #topic  Discussing Website design
<amjjawad> aldomann2, are you guys ready?
<satya164> I have a mockup
<amjjawad> satya164, interesting :D
<satya164> aldomann2 can you show it?
<amjjawad> could it be a link that you can add to the whitebaord of the blueprints?
<aldomann2> It's on the mailing list
<satya164> I'm on mobile
<amjjawad> okay, no worries, we can see that later
<aldomann2> http://cl.ly/image/031I1y2o1r0D
<aldomann2> If satya164 hasn't made any modification, that's the mockup
<amjjawad> wordpress, right?
<satya164> I didn't
<stratus_ss_> that looks nice, i like the default background in the header
<amjjawad> it is simple and short
<satya164> It's a mockup. We need to code it as a WordPress theme I guess
<amjjawad> I don't mind that one but I'd suggest to look at as many suggestions as possible
<amjjawad> let me share what I have in mind for our website
<aldomann2> Niels Vermaut, who is not here as I can see, is gonna help with the coding
<amjjawad> have a look at: http://torios.org/ - forget the design
<amjjawad> and http://torios.org/news/
<amjjawad> there is a dedicated area for 'news'.
<amjjawad> this means, if you like the idea, we could do the same ... our website could have two areas one for daily or regular news
<amjjawad> one area for information that stay there and updated only when needed
<aldomann2> That'd be the purpose of the "Blog" section, right?
<satya164> Isn't the dedicated news area will be the blog?
<amjjawad> aldomann2, more or less yes
<darkxst> we really should have a features/tour page for the latest release as well
<amjjawad> but what I have in mind is actually take out the blog side of the current website to a dedicated area
<amjjawad> darkxst, I highly agree
<satya164> Yeah.
<aldomann2> ok
<amjjawad> you think the Wiki Team could help? darkxst
<amjjawad> sort of a quick guide?
<aldomann2> how about the main page: download button and feature tour?
<darkxst> aldomann2, yep
<ahoneybun> satya164: solid work
<amjjawad> aldomann2, seems good to me
<amjjawad> but who should do the tour?
<amjjawad> is that going to be a graphical one? or text? or both?
<satya164> The main page should have as few things as possible in my opinion. After all, it's our landing page
<amjjawad> it seems that the website project will be big one ;)
<satya164> We won't want it to have information overload
<darkxst> screenshots and text'
<aldomann2> nothing too complicated, something like this: http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<amjjawad> satya164, that is exactly why I'm suggesting to do it like ToriOS website
<amjjawad> one section for news, other for the rest of the info
<satya164> Thanks ahoneybon
<amjjawad> http://torios.org/
<darkxst> amjjawad, that has way too much stuff on the homepage!
<satya164> Yeah. In the mockup you can see that the only the latest post from blog is there. The blog will be fully separate
<amjjawad> I think we should great a project on launchpad for the website and see who is interested to join .. I don't have much of plans for my wiki team so I can send my knights to the website project :D
<amjjawad> darkxst, you mean http://torios.org/ ? have a look at the news tab ... it is a wordpress while the rest of the wbesite is simple HTML
<amjjawad> satya164, which mean a sub-domain ??
<satya164> Yes. The ToriOS website has a lot of stuff on the homepage
<amjjawad> http://torios.org/ and http://torios.org/news/ are twoo different areas ... one HTML and one is WordPress
<satya164> Yes, subdomain will be the best
<darkxst> amjjawad, that seems pretty irrellevant
<amjjawad> forget the details :D I'm talking about the idea of having the new section on a different place
<satya164> I guess we all agree with the blog being separate
<amjjawad> darkxst, what is your plan then to make our website showing the latest post only? instead of everything as now :(
<aldomann2> I agree. I mean, there's a huge BLOG link in the home page, there's no need to furthuer integration
<amjjawad> satya164, not sure darkxst agrees?
<satya164> Yes. Coz the user visits the page usually to download
<amjjawad> satya164, or to find some kind of information ...
<satya164> And having the latest post could help in showing latest announcements
<amjjawad> so, what darkxst thinks about that?
<amjjawad> waiting for his opinion ..
<stratus_ss_> sorry all i have to idle i am being called for supper
<darkxst> I kind of think the homepage should show case the release
<amjjawad> stratus_ss_, no worries enjoy your meal
<satya164> Yeah, for information we can have the links in the header and footer. Most important ones at header
<darkxst> if you want a seperate blog, thats fine
<amjjawad> darkxst, it is just a suggestion ... you guys can think about it and vote later if you wish I don't mind
<satya164> I agree on separate blog
<amjjawad> take Xubuntu website for example ... it is super neat and organized
<amjjawad> okay then, guess we agreed to have a separate blog?
<amjjawad> please confirm all :)
<aldomann2> yeah, but I think we could get the same final result as Xubuntu
<amjjawad> if you wish, we can finish that on the mailing list
<aldomann2> even if it's a separate page, if has the same theming
<amjjawad> sure
<aldomann2> that's fine
<amjjawad> aldomann2, I'd like to have the same theme for sure
<satya164> Yeah. It needs to have same look as our homepage
<amjjawad> the idea is to get a more organized website
<amjjawad> and more user friendly one
<aldomann2> that's our goal :)
<satya164> Yeah.
<amjjawad> we have beautiful system :D
<amjjawad> let's have a beautiful website :D
<amjjawad> okay then, seems you all agreed on the separate blog with both theme ...
<amjjawad> same theme* - sorry
<aldomann2> yep, now I have somethig to discuss about the sections of the website
<darkxst> yep
<aldomann2> let's compare the mockup and the current website
<amjjawad> #accepted agreed to have separate blog on our website for news with the same theme as the main site
<aldomann2> as you can see, FAQ and Wiki have gained a more important place in the header
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad todo the paperwork of the new suggestion for the website of Ubuntu GNOME to have a dedicated section for news with the same theme as the main site
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad todo the paperwork of the new suggestion for the website of Ubuntu GNOME to have a dedicated section for news with the same theme as the main site
<aldomann2> do you agree in this?
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<darkxst> maybe the FAQ could move onto the wiki
<aldomann2> or maintain two versions
<aldomann2> I think it's nice to new users to have all the main info in the website
<satya164> I agree
<amjjawad> the main and basic info
<amjjawad> if he/she wants more, then the wiki area is waiting
<aldomann2> amjjawad, that's exactly what I have in mind
<amjjawad> putting everything on the website is an overkill
<aldomann2> somehitng like a "Know Ubuntu GNOME 101"
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 101 could not be found
<satya164> lol ^
<amjjawad> to update that, you need ages and for new users, they will see a lot of information which might push them away
<aldomann2> update what?
<amjjawad> aldomann2, this is what darkxst was talking about about the tour
<amjjawad> aldomann2, I'm saying if we put everything on the website, it would be an overkill to maintain that
<amjjawad> that is why we put everything on our Wiki arae
<satya164> Feature tour?
<amjjawad> area *
<amjjawad> yeah, if we have the tour thing, we could take the rest of the info out
<amjjawad> just keep FAQs
<aldomann2> I think we only have two sections: Home (tour, very simple, I repreat) and FAQ
<amjjawad> and add : for more info, click here
<amjjawad> then by clicking on that link, you direct them to our wiki
<aldomann2> the rest are links
<satya164> We can highlight 3-4 features or homepage. Everything else can be in the wiki
<aldomann2> Yes, as in the mockup. Some screenshots and some text
<amjjawad> I'd suggest to keep FAQs, and ask them to visit the Wiki for more info
<amjjawad> one Q here
<amjjawad> are we going to ask for our users opinion?
<satya164> Yeah. I agree on separate FAQ
<amjjawad> about the website new design
<satya164> or at least if FAQ is inside Wiki, a direct link
<amjjawad> satya164, FAQs could be a tab
<satya164> A separate page, you mean?
<amjjawad> instead of Documentation, we mention FAQs as a tab
<aldomann2> yes, inside the site
<satya164> A link at the header?
<amjjawad> and when he/she hits FAQs Tab, there will be a link to direct them to the Wiki
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<satya164> Yeah
<amjjawad> see the website now, it has Documentation (long word)
<amjjawad> instead, we could replace that with FAQs and add all the needed link inside that FAQs tab
<satya164> Yeah
<amjjawad> darkxst, what do you think?
<darkxst> that is fine
<amjjawad> ahoneybun,
<amjjawad> aldomann2,
<aldomann2> So... FAQ would link to the wiki or it will have some useful links to the Wiki?
<amjjawad> now, it links to the Wiki
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/documentation/
<aldomann2> but... http://ubuntugnome.org/documentation/faq/
<amjjawad> I guess that was the old one
<aldomann2> okay, I wasn't aware of that
<amjjawad> when we started to add more info
<darkxst> anyway I am not too concerned about the finer details, I will leave that up to you guys
<amjjawad> it was an overkill for me to keep updating that arae
<amjjawad> darkxst, yeah, and I guess we could carry on with that on the mailing list
<aldomann2> if it's easier to the Wiki team, I agree with FAQ being just a link
<satya164> Ok
<amjjawad> aldomann2, I think we need to talk about that later maybe next week
<amjjawad> we passed the one hour already for the meeting ...
<aldomann2> that's true
<amjjawad> that is why we have weekly meeting starting this week ;)
<satya164> How about having our IRC on the website?
<amjjawad> so, anything else?
<satya164> ^
<amjjawad> #action to carry on with the website talk on the mailing list and at the next week meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: to carry on with the website talk on the mailing list and at the next week meeting
<amjjawad> darkxst, are you going to attend the next week meeting?
<amjjawad> or shall we confirm that later?
<darkxst> will confirm later in the week
<amjjawad> it is same time as this one for the next week in case darkxst is coming. Otherwise, it is 15:00 GMT
<amjjawad> sure, no problem
<amjjawad> anything else guys?
<satya164> Wallpaper contest?
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> satya164, next week ;)
<satya164> Okies
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad satya164 and aldomann2 to discuss about the Artwork stuff on next week
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad satya164 and aldomann2 to discuss about the Artwork stuff on next week
<aldomann2> what amjjawad says
<satya164> So meeting over?
<amjjawad> #action next week meeting will be at 21:00 GMT on Sunday and darkxst will confirm whether he will attend or not
<meetingology> ACTION: next week meeting will be at 21:00 GMT on Sunday and darkxst will confirm whether he will attend or not
<amjjawad> not yet
<amjjawad> satya164, if you wish to add anything now?
<satya164> Okay
<amjjawad> or shall I just end it and go to zzz :P
<aldomann2> go to sleep, my friend
<satya164> I wanted to suggest having our IRC link on the website
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to set the agenda for next week meeting and ask the team to edit it
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to set the agenda for next week meeting and ask the team to edit it
<amjjawad> satya164, it should be on the contact page?!
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/contact-us/
<aldomann2> sure
<amjjawad> it is there
<satya164> Sure
<amjjawad> okay then
<amjjawad> I shall end it
<satya164> I meant a web interface. Like Scrollback
<aldomann2> I'd actually want to mix contact us and getting involved under "COMMUNITY"
<amjjawad> darkxst, anything else boss?
<aldomann2> but let's discuss that the next week
<amjjawad> satya164, ah, you mean they can just start chatting right away?
<satya164> Yes. That
<amjjawad> hmmmm, for next week I guess
<satya164> Okay.
<amjjawad> #action we need to discuss in more details about website next week amjjawad aldomann2 and satya164
<meetingology> ACTION: we need to discuss in more details about website next week amjjawad aldomann2 and satya164
<amjjawad> #action discuss on the next week meeting whether to create a project on Launchpad for the new website or not amjjawad
<meetingology> ACTION: discuss on the next week meeting whether to create a project on Launchpad for the new website or not amjjawad
<amjjawad> thank you everyone for attending
<amjjawad> it was very very helpful meeting
<satya164> Could the meeting be shifted to 24 hours before the current time ?
<amjjawad> cya next week same time and day and I shall send the details later
<amjjawad> you mean Sat?
<satya164> Yes
<amjjawad> only for next week meeting?
<satya164> Coz for me it's Monday
<satya164> No. All
<amjjawad> Ahaaaa
<aldomann2> I think Sat as a regular meeting day would be nice
<amjjawad> darkxst,
<amjjawad> Sunday is the only day that darkxst can attend :(
<satya164> Yeah. I need to go to office in 4 hours ;)
<amjjawad> OMG :/
<satya164> Ohh :(
<satya164> Actually 5-6 hours
<amjjawad> #action satya164 is having problems with Sunday Time meetings - amjjawad to check whether we could do something about it or not and check with darkxst
<meetingology> ACTION: satya164 is having problems with Sunday Time meetings - amjjawad to check whether we could do something about it or not and check with darkxst
<amjjawad> we shall talk about it later ;)
<hiren90> nice meeting
<satya164> Okay. Thanks
<amjjawad> I put a note for that
<amjjawad> satya164, you're more than welcome
<amjjawad> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jun 22 22:31:39 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-gnome/2014/ubuntu-gnome.2014-06-22-21.05.moin.txt
<amjjawad> phew
<satya164> So. Everyone, goodnight.
<satya164> Going to bed.
<amjjawad> good night and so sorry to keep you awake
<satya164> np ;)
<aldomann2> good night everyone
<amjjawad> aldomann2, good night my friend
<amjjawad> and I must go too ZzZz
<amjjawad> cya everyone
<aldomann2> cya
<amjjawad> thanks for attending
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-15
<Noskcaj> ok
<LinDol> hi all :)
<howudodat> hey guys, I am having a rough problem with my desktop.  I re-installed ubuntu-gnome 15.04.  got the system fairly stable, and then installed the nvidia-346.  restarted and my screen flashes from black to a corrupted framebuffer to the last few lines of dmesg back to black.  Am using gnome 3.14, gdm direct login
<howudodat> well, I might have just fixed it myself...sort of.  purged all nvidia and at least the system boots now
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-16
<towo> Yeah, nvidia driver recently fucked itself up for me, too.
<towo> Couldn't be bothered to debug it, yet, just disabled it.
<ikonia> tone down the langauge please
<ikonia> there isn't a need for it
<towo> o.o
<towo> Ohhhkay then.
<ikonia> thanks
<austin4312> I need help for configuring the x11vnc server on my machine running Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<austin4312> According to the x11vnc faq: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-gone-lock I can lock my screen after my session completes
<austin4312> However, how do I configure it to work on gnome?
<LinDol_phone> Ho all
<LinDol_phone> Hi
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> good night :)
<LinDol> haha :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you know how much we need to work on to merge g-s-d and g-c-c? Also, gnome-shell probably needs another merge, but you left your changelog out when you last merged it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, all the patches for g-s-d and g-c-c should be updated in staging, so should just be straight merges
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure where the shell changelog went, here it is if you want to do new merge, just add it into the changelogs http://pastebin.com/jxVBjvRG
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-17
<lonix> Guys when i launch a .Desktop file from the search bar it opens in gedit
<lonix> Rather then expected to launch it
<berglh> lonix: does it have .desktop or .Desktop suffix?
<berglh> i'm assuming it's in the right place if you can see it
<lonix> .desktop suffix
<lonix> When i browse to it i can launch it
<lonix> they are stored in /home/<user>/Desktop
<lonix> im Assuming thats correct as it's steam shortcuts and alike
<lonix> <- Linux veteran, but Desktop noob :)
<berglh> oh
<berglh> /usr/share/application
<berglh> is where you want to put it i think
<berglh> I just have it a 644 and owned by root
<berglh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11729535/
<berglh> and the contents of an example .desktop i used for launching chrome with forced gpu accleration
<berglh> sorry
<berglh> /usr/share/applications*
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> Could I add some language table to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME/LTS here?
<shimm> Hi all, i'd like to ask if theres an option to do an netboot with ubuntu GNOME ?
<LinDol> what is your netbook?
<LinDol> because I am working fine on my netbook for Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<LinDol> so I didn't need any option for netbook :)
<shimm> i want to do an NetBOOT
<LinDol> ah
<LinDol> sorry.
<LinDol> T_T
<shimm> and there no netboot installer included in the ubuntu gnome iso
<LinDol> shimm, sorry for my mistake.
<shimm> LinDol: nP :)
<LinDol> Thank you for your understand
<shimm> do somebody of you know maybe how to do an installation over network ? (for ubuntu gnome)
<LinDol> i just reboot.
<lindol> um..
<ricanlinux> afternoon all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ubuntu to new debdiff for gnome-shell http://pastebin.com/ri8Mjk4j
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-18
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, will upload in the morning
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also looks like robert started on g-c-c merge https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1466245
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466245 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<LinDol_phone> hi all
<darthanubis> hi
<Guest49282> Hello anybody out there to help me solving a problem with Nautilus? If I drag and drop a file from, for example my desktop do my home directory, Nautilus does not move it, it only copys it.
<JinjaNinja> Is there any way at all to create an app category folder, to organize apps within the application launcher of GNOME DE? There used to be a way to do it, but they've taken it away. I was wondering if anyone knows of a work around for this, or a simple Python script
<JinjaNinja> I believe, in the earlier releases of GNOME DE, there used to be 2 category folders: "Utilities" and "Sundry"
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-19
<ken_> hello everyone
<ken_> I"m trying to upgrade to latest 15.04 ubuntu however after very slow download speeds it then says "failed to fetch files.."
<ken_> is there any way to fix my downloads thru the terminal?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-20
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> um..
<LinDol> I am studying english. so, What is differnt?
<LinDol> "Are you busy tomorrow?"
<LinDol> and
<LinDol> "Will you be busy tomorrow?"
<LinDol> Is this sentence right?
<yt2> hello
<yt2> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-21
<spread> anyone here?
<spread> I need help
<gnome_help> Hello everyone! I recently installed (within VMware) a copy of 15.04 Ubuntu Gnome. I am wondering what package I should install if I wish to get the "flashback/metacity" style of GNOME look I have with standard Ubuntu after installing gnome-???-flashback (a long time ago I did it, so I forgot the package name).
<gnome_help> Please everyone...don't answer all at once! :) (I love sarcasm, don't you?)
<gnome_help> By the way I did try logging in as "Gnome Classic", but the menus still looked different from the metacity look
<gnome_help> anyone awake?
<gnome_help> someone must be reading what I am asking!?!
<ubuntu_user> Hello all, good morning everyone!
<ubuntu_user> Hello everyone! I recently installed (within VMware) a copy of 15.04 Ubuntu Gnome. I am wondering what package I should install if I wish to get the "flashback/metacity" style of GNOME look I have with standard Ubuntu after installing gnome-???-flashback (a long time ago I did it, so I forgot the package name). By the way I did try logging in as "Gnome Classic", but the menus still looked different from the metacity look.
<ubuntu_user> Anyone awake?
<ubuntu_user> Hello everyone! I recently installed (within VMware) a copy of 15.04 Ubuntu Gnome. I am wondering what package I should install if I wish to get the "flashback/metacity" style of GNOME look I have with standard Ubuntu after installing gnome-???-flashback (a long time ago I did it, so I forgot the package name). By the way I did try logging in as "Gnome Classic", but the menus still looked different from the metacity look.
<stiv2k> hi
<stiv2k> for some reason my computer will not enter suspend mode when screen is locked
<stiv2k> example, it locks screen after 10 minutes idle
<stiv2k> if i set it to suspend after 5 minutes idle, it works
<stiv2k> because screen has not locked yet
<stiv2k> but, if i set to suspend after 1 hour idle (what i really want), it never suspends
<stiv2k> because screen locks after 10 minutes, then inhibits suspend forever
<stiv2k> until unlocked
<stiv2k> any advice is appreciated, thanks
<stiv2k> hi, for some reason my computer will not enter suspend mode when screen is locked. for example, it locks screen after 10 minutes idle. if i set it to suspend after 5 minutes idle, it works, because screen has not locked yet. but, if i set to suspend after 1 hour idle (what i really want), it never suspends, because screen locks after 10 minutes, then inhibits suspend forever until unlocked. any advice is appreciated, thanks
<Inoki> stiv2k: Hi, maybe, maybe not related, have you tried AskUbuntu first? See this question https://askubuntu.com/questions/179248/unity-wont-suspend-on-inactivity
<Inoki> I know it's about Unity there, but Unity is a GNOME fork, hence the post.
<Inoki> Also, when you ask for help it'd be appreciated to post your settings/OS version.
<stiv2k> Inoki: ill see
<Inoki> Anybody here to assist with kbd layout switching? I mean I do have it set up, but if I switch kbd layouts with a shortcut they don't really switch.
<stiv2k> Inoki: i dont think that applies to me
<stiv2k> my system DOES suspend on inactivity, but only if the screen is not locked
<stiv2k> i am using ubuntu gnome 14.04.2
<stiv2k> gnome shell 3.10.4
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-21
<mgedmin> what's a good way to disable update-manager
<mgedmin> more specifically, update-manager's popups that duplicate gnome-software's update notifications?
<jbicha> mgedmin: there's an update for gnome-software soon for Ubuntu 16.04 that will disable gnome-software's (constant) update popups
<mgedmin> neat!
<jbicha> yes, that's an annoying bug, I'm glad that it will be fixed
<mgedmin> now about the duplicate calendar event popups
<mgedmin> I think I get three of those :)
<jbicha> mgedmin: file a bug for that
<jbicha> do you happen to have Ubuntu Online Accounts configured too?
<mgedmin> afaiu they come from different pieces of software
<jbicha> I suggest filing it against gnome-calendar
<jbicha> if you can figure out what apps those notifications are coming from that would be really useful
<mgedmin> so that's my next question: how can I determine which app is responsible for a particular notification?
<jbicha> (I don't know)
<yeezus> Hello, i have a QHD+ display and VLC on Ubuntu GNOME does not scale. How do i fix it?
<yeezus> the font size and buttons does not match with the rest of the desktop
<dundee> Hey guys desperately need help. Nautilus freezes when ctrl-s is used to search. Gnome shell freezes when  click on shutdown.
<dundee> I am using ubuntu 16.04 with gnome shell 3.20.2
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-22
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> ricotz: hi
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> jbicha, were you a GNOME Foundation member?
<ricotz> afaics vouching only works if I am a member which I am not
<jbicha> oh sorry about that, you should consider applying then!
<ricotz> jbicha, are you maintaining a gnome project?
<jbicha> no
<ricotz> or largely contributing to one?
<jbicha> I don't know if it's supposed to be public or not, but you can read through people's applications
<jbicha> here's mine: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/membership-committee/2012-May/msg00068.html
<ricotz> jbicha, ah ok, I guess I would qualify too
<jbicha> yes, I think your work on the gnome3 ppas at least is important to GNOME
<ricotz> yes, more speaking of vala and gobject-introspection
<mrasker> hello, is this the right place to ask a questio about rhythmbox?
<SonikkuAmerica> mrasker: You may
<mrasker> well, i installed the rhythmbox-radio-browser plugin in ubuntu 14.04 several times and in several ways but it always colapses my rhythmbox
<mrasker> i have another computer with the same configuration and everything works
<SonikkuAmerica> mrasker: Try in #ubuntu . They have the same version of Rhythmbox.
<mrasker> thanks, i'll try
<flexiondotorg> Hi. Are Ubuntu GNOME going to participate in 16.10 Alpha1?
<JohannesG> Evening
<JohannesG> Just upgraded to Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. (from Ubuntu 14.04, although have it partitioned in such a way I could format my root partition and keep my home partition), and I am running into some mouse problems. Having difficulty finding information online.
<JohannesG> I am using a Logitech Trackball Marble and have followed this guide since 12.04 (on Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB but now after adding it to my fresh Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 install it doesn't seem to be detected at all.
<JohannesG> are x.org.conf.d config files (50-marblemouse.conf) still the correct way to adjust mouse settings or is there something else used in 16.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-23
<mjayk> haya all does anyone know of a prime indicator for gnome ?
<hiniya> hello, I am having problems with it loading gnome after login and for some reason i have a dependency issue with i try to make sure everything is updated
<hiniya> http://pastebin.com/JTLZVih4
<hiniya> that is the error I am getting when I use apt
<hiniya> i can use the term I can get a basic xsession but that is it
<hiniya> Linux Darkness 4.4.0-27-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 21 17:44:30 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<hiniya> I was playing with the loader katoolin and it also now has grub thinking I am on kali
<wiehan> how do I install gnome on a fresh 16.04
<tod> s
<teedeeus> I somehow completely screwed up my ubuntu networking on 16.04 Gnome edition.  I think it was caused by the fortinet ssl client I need to use for work.  I need to know if there is a way to reset networking to install-defaults
<teedeeus> I can post my IFconfig results if that helps
<teedeeus> ? I somehow completely screwed up my ubuntu networking on 16.04 Gnome edition.  I think it was caused by the fortinet ssl client I need to use for work.  I need to know if there is a way to reset networking to install-defaults
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-24
<torpet> hi all
<torpet> i installed ubuntu-gnome 16.04 today and found out about the gnome3 stable ppa. is it worth adding it? will ubuntu gnome LTS get gnome updates along its lifecycle or is it stuck on 3.18 forever?
<jbicha> torpet: Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS will stay with 3.18
<torpet> so adding that stable ppa over the course of a few years is worth it so to speak?
<torpet> or will those changes come to the official package archive?
<jbicha> the GNOME3 Staging PPA for xenial (16.04) will stay with 3.20
<jbicha> if you want newer versions, you'll have to upgrade to newer releases
<jbicha> the Staging PPA is like a beta preview of the next Ubuntu GNOME release
<conartist> facing random crashes of gnome-shell
<conartist> especially when playing any video with default player totem
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-25
<LinDol> hi all
<mower> I'm repeatedly getting hash mismatches with md5sum check on ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso. Anybody else finding the same?
<mower> I'm repeatedly getting hash mismatches with md5sum check on
<mower>         ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso. Anyone else finding the same?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-26
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol_> hi all :)
<LinDol_> Our wiki will be moved to other place?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-19
<Tim_tim> hello. i have a plymouthd error. how do i fix it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-20
<crazy_v_k> I've recently installed Ubuntu Gnome and I can't make shortcuts to desktop, is there an easy way to do it? (or via addon)
<crazy_v_k> seems like there's no easy way to do it
<muelli> crazy_v_k: do you mean to "leave things on the Desktop"?  There is a Tweak Tool setting IIRC.
<muelli> have you run GNOME Tweak Tool?
<crazy_v_k> yes i tried the gnome tweak
<crazy_v_k> but no option there for a simple drag & drop to desktop (shortcut)
<muelli> I'm still not clear on what you want to achieve so I can't help.
<crazy_v_k> I mean like in Windows when you can drag your application (shortcut) to desktop
<crazy_v_k> for easier access, instead of clicking the application menu and looking for your application
<crazy_v_k> just double click it on desktop
<crazy_v_k> nevermind thanks anyway, gotta go
<tony1> craysiii: you could use nautilus scripts. gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop something like that
<tony1> oops
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-21
<muelli> funny, I've just received this: "The problem cannot be reported: The GNOME3 PPA you are using is no longer supported for this Ubuntu release. Please  use ppa-purge to remove the PPA.".  That surprises me.
<jbicha> muelli: we announced End of Life on the mailing list and in the PPA description https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/
<muelli> Fair enough. I just didn't expect that from the "LTS" version, I guess.
<jbicha> muelli: we don't have any developers using that release with the PPA and the PPA requires regular maintenance
<jbicha> for instance because of breaking changes introduced in GTK+ 3.20, webkit2gtk needs to be rebuilt every time there is a webkit2gtk security update and those are pretty frequent
<jbicha> otherwise there are theming bugs in webkit2gtk apps like evolution and yelp
<jbicha> basically, you can choose between a stable Long Term Support release or the newest GNOME
<muelli> jbicha: Ah. And do I have "newest GNOME"? I thought I'd have "stable Long Term Support".
<jbicha> muelli: that's why you need to ppa-purge the GNOME3 PPAs :)
<muelli> jbicha: so I have (or had) "newest GNOME"? -.-
<jbicha> yes, isn't that the reason you installed the PPAs? but now 3.20 is getting older (17.04 has 3.24!)
<muelli> jbicha: I installed "Ubuntu GNOME" from the ISO.
<jbicha> and at some point you enabled the GNOME3 PPAs, they are not installed by default
<muelli> oh, I did. Okay. May have been. I don't remember
<muelli> how would I best backport an app? Say from artful to xenial.  I'm hoping for something very easy that involves little to no fiddling around with packaging.  Ideally some button in the PPA Web interface or so...
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-22
<lag> Morning
<lag> When the Gnome GUI login prompt is enabled, does it forcibly prevent a login prompt from appearing via serial?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-25
<ubone> is scrolling in firefox very bad for you?
<hggdh> jbicha: thank you. I refrained from opening tasks on other releases because I was the reporter
<jbicha> hggdh: feel free to do that yourself next time! there's not enough LP bug triagers around to hold back IMO :|
<hggdh> jbicha: heh. I do have the rights to, but I always feel like I am overstepping
<jbicha> hggdh: it's sort of like how https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Verification says it's better if someone else verifies SRUs…
<jbicha> but in almost all cases, it's the uploader that has to do it or if won't get done :(
<hggdh> yep. In his case, Henrique, and my guess is he will get there. But what we may miss is the general BOLO
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-18
<BillGHero> Having a problem where it looks like gdm never shows GUI or login after Ubuntu 18.04 boots
<BillGHero> Is this the correct channel for problems that appear to be Gnome/GDM related?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-22
<kappaiota> Hi everyone!
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-24
<Freter> Testing testing
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-06-19
<TuxakaDJSeb> mastodon.social
<TuxakaDJSeb> Oups pardon
